# Audi phone prep ? cover



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What do you guys cover the OEM Mobile phone prep inbetween the seats with?

Are there covers?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Have never specced it... a wise choice it seems [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nafod (Jun 22, 2008)

Bloody good question. Until they make a Blackberry adapter I'd like to keep mine covered.

At the moment mine is covered in crumbs from my children


----------



## hoopy0 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi, check out 'www.thettshop.com' Go to mark two TT and then to interior trim. They've got a cover there that might be what your looking for. Hope this helps.


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

hoopy0 said:


> Hi, check out 'www.thettshop.com' Go to mark two TT and then to interior trim. They've got a cover there that might be what your looking for. Hope this helps.


Hi,

does anyone know of another source to get a cover. Forgive me but the one in the TT Shop looks a bit tacky. :?

I think something to match the other plastic trim or a brushed steel effect might look a little better. :mrgreen:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

DStill said:


> hoopy0 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, check out 'www.thettshop.com' Go to mark two TT and then to interior trim. They've got a cover there that might be what your looking for. Hope this helps.
> ...


Yeah, come on Faulky, step right up mate. I'd buy a brushed ally one


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

DStill said:


> hoopy0 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, check out 'www.thettshop.com' Go to mark two TT and then to interior trim. They've got a cover there that might be what your looking for. Hope this helps.
> ...


What about this one. Ally sides with Black leather pad


----------



## Burnie (May 29, 2008)

got in touch with tt shop they are doing a carbon fibre cover should be in stock this week they will be in touch when they get them in stock  but as yet they dont know how much they will be
It looks the part


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

Gav150ttr said:


> DStill said:
> 
> 
> > hoopy0 said:
> ...


Gav150ttr,

do you know where these can be purchased. I must say it looks better than the one in the TT Shop.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi,

does anyone know of another source to get a cover. Forgive me but the one in the TT Shop looks a bit tacky. :?

I think something to match the other plastic trim or a brushed steel effect might look a little better. :mrgreen:[/quote]

What about this one. Ally sides with Black leather pad [/quote]

Gav150ttr,

do you know where these can be purchased. I must say it looks better than the one in the TT Shop. [/quote]

These will be sold soon here http://www.gpastyling.co.uk


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Gav

where did you get the cover from?

The onein the TT shop is carbon fibre with what looks like a MArk 1 badge stuck on it?

The pic you posted is more in keeping with what I was thinking of

Andy



Gav150ttr said:


> DStill said:
> 
> 
> > hoopy0 said:
> ...


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi,

does anyone know of another source to get a cover. Forgive me but the one in the TT Shop looks a bit tacky. :?

I think something to match the other plastic trim or a brushed steel effect might look a little better. :mrgreen:[/quote]

What about this one. Ally sides with Black leather pad [/quote][/quote]

PM me, thanks


----------



## mstephensongolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Will anybody who does have alternative suppliers to these covers, please post it here so we can all be aware of it.

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Gav150ttr said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anyone know of another source to get a cover. Forgive me but the one in the TT Shop looks a bit tacky. :?
> 
> I think something to match the other plastic trim or a brushed steel effect might look a little better. :mrgreen:


What about this one. Ally sides with Black leather pad [/quote][/quote]

PM me, thanks[/quote]

? PM sent


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Been waiting for the price on this item

http://www.thettshop.com/interior.asp?c ... uct=202611

but at 350 pound, 300 without TT on it :?

How much can a small piece of carbon fibre be ?? (I appreciate the design need to be costed)


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Thats a rediculous price for a piece of carbon fibre even if it's real, ( i.e pre pregnated carbon fibre and then autoclaved) even Ducati and MV Agusta (motorcycles) carbon which is gorgeous is far cheaper that that (about £300 for a front mudguard) and another point, one solitary piece of carbon in an interior is going to look well odd,


----------



## ben.redtt (Dec 18, 2006)

gav150ttr how much did your cover cost?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

gav did pm me and asked if I'm interested.

I think he was in the proces of making a batch

but me - I'm the kind of guy who likes to see a finished product to see if its worth - 300 notes is a little steep for a carbon fibre cover

I dont know how much gav wanted for his.


----------



## rwb (Sep 7, 2008)

Let's get real with TT prices !!!!!!!


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

Could'nt agree more. I thought it was a misprint at first, it seems a lot for the actual product. 

Am i missing something, sorry. :?:


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Not missing a thing!

TT Shop get them from TID Styling in Korea. TID sell direct with a price of $349.99 without logo (a bit much with the logo...IMHO) - that's 240.55 GBP based on current exchange rates. I've bought from TID in Korea and paid $25.00 for shipping, assuming the same rate for this, your total would be $374.99 or about 257.00 GBP. I'm not saying this is not expensive...it is. But these are not Ducati or Augusta mudguards....the market is pretty small. So either make it yourself of pay what it takes for someone else to do it for you. On the other hand, TID ship in packaging that would fit in an Apple Store. Nice stuff.

I might also add that TID made an error on the declared value, so that when the package arrived in Belgium I paid no duty on it....honestly, I've been trying to make this right by the Belgian government but they all seem to be on vacation :wink: :wink: :wink:

Good guys at TID...

PS. It should also be noted, while Gav's piece is nice it seems to be something that just covers the hole. The TID piece actually has an interior bottom bit that covers the connectors and a hinged lid making the prep area a proper storage area (albeit a shallow one). Four clips anchor the piece in the prep area to keep it from popping out when you open it.


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

DXN said:


> gav did pm me and asked if I'm interested.
> 
> I think he was in the proces of making a batch
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly £90 (£45 deposit balance on delivery). But there weren't enough takers to make it worthwhile for him to produca a batch :-|


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

I would happily have one of them covers from gav for £90 and im sure the other TT owner in myhousehold would like one as well.

What i would ask is, is it possible to have it in red to match my red leather


----------



## ben.redtt (Dec 18, 2006)

£90 still a lot of money for a bit of plastic :-| loads of money to be made out of them covers :lol: i wonder if we get a list of every one who would buy one whats the best price we could get it down too :roll:


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

I think £90 is quite fair.

We're all driving fairly expensive cars so we cant be pleading poverty and expecting GAV to be passing them onto us for a few pound. He's obviously spent time making and producing these and obviously his time is valuable.

I would ideally like a red one if not black would be fine


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

ben.redtt said:


> £90 still a lot of money for a bit of plastic :-| loads of money to be made out of them covers :lol: i wonder if we get a list of every one who would buy one whats the best price we could get it down too :roll:


Hi

These were not plastic. they were manufactured from Solid Aluminium with a Black leather pad on the top kind of like the Mk1, but i am sure that i can do other colours.

Had one in my car for years and it looked OEM!

I an still interested in making these if i can get at least 5 people

You will not be disappointed in them

Thanks Gavin


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll take 2

In the grey/black colour which matches the black/grey of the audi tt mk2


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

For £90 I'd have one with black leather

Really, just want a reasonable cover to stop the kids feet breaking the pegs on the phone prep.

Any more interested?


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi

These were not plastic. they were manufactured from Solid Aluminium with a Black leather pad on the top kind of like the Mk1, but i am sure that i can do other colours.

Had one in my car for years and it looked OEM!

I an still interested in making these if i can get at least 5 people

You will not be disappointed in them

Thanks Gavin[/quote]

Hi Gav

I would be interested if you can make them for TTS Roadster, I'm not sure if it is the same?

TonyZ


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

TonyZed said:


> Hi
> 
> These were not plastic. they were manufactured from Solid Aluminium with a Black leather pad on the top kind of like the Mk1, but i am sure that i can do other colours.
> 
> ...


Hi Gav

I would be interested if you can make them for TTS Roadster, I'm not sure if it is the same?

TonyZ[/quote]

Should be the same.

Right i will try again then

Please PM me if interested?

£45 each to start with balance on delivery

Thanks Gavin


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

Put me down for one.

Gav, I've sent you an e-mail confirming that I'm still interested.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

PM sent also


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

PM from me too. 8)

TonyZ


----------



## Gez12 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have added my name to the list too,

Many thanks Gav,

Gez


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Gav150ttr said:


> TonyZed said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi

Thanks for your interest

It looks like this is going to happen along as no one drops out [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I have PM'd you all back with payment details etc, so please all send them now 

I have so far

1. GEZ12
2. TonyZED
3. Hugy - PAID
4. DXN - PAID
5. MINI2
6. Skilaree

Any more ......?

Just to confirm again that these are a brushed aluminium cover that simply drops over the phone prep area and has a black leather pad attached and sunk into the top to complement the OEM look

Easy removed as required

These also could have a small TT badge stuck on if required?

Thanks Gavin


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Gav150ttr said:


> Gav150ttr said:
> 
> 
> > TonyZed said:
> ...


Please can all of you that were interested confirm payment


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Paypal deposit done

andy


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

Gav150ttr said:


> Please can all of you that were interested confirm payment


I'll send you a cheque for £45 as I did before if that's alright.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Skilaree said:


> Gav150ttr said:
> 
> 
> > Please can all of you that were interested confirm payment
> ...


Yes please that fine, if you want to send it for the full amount i wont pay it in until i ship, thanks Gavin


----------



## 98RON (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Gav,

Just PM'd you. (I'd like a black cover for my TTS please - pM me your email address and I'll PayPal you the £45 straight away.)

Best regards,

Mike

*EDIT 13-32pm 11/01/09 payment sent.*


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Gav

I've just paid the deposit by Paypal.

Have you confirmed that the unit is exactly the same for the TTS Roadster bearing in mind that there are no rear seats so that part of the trim may be different. I don't see why it should be any different, but you never know.

Did you find out if you can get the tan coloured leather?

TonyZ


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

TonyZed said:


> Hi Gav
> 
> I've just paid the deposit by Paypal.
> 
> ...


Sorry black seems to be my best option. thanks


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

1. GEZ12 - Cheque in the post
2. TonyZED - PAID
3. Hugy - PAID
4. DXN - PAID
5. MINI2
6. Skilaree
7. 98 Ron - paid

Right we currently have 4 paid, just waiting for another one and then we can start :lol:

All black leather, TTS should be the same fitment as same audi phone cradle etc, but any pictures would help


----------



## Gez12 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry Gav, been off sick. Will put this in the post for you tonight, many thanks. If you can get the TT badge, fantastic.


----------



## 98RON (Jan 9, 2009)

TonyZed said:


> Hi Gav
> 
> I've just paid the deposit by Paypal.
> 
> ...


Hello Gav,

I was just looking im my own TTS Rdstr and kinda found myself also wondering - in common with TonyZed - whether one of your units for a coupe would also fit a rdster. My guess would be that the rear half of your units would need to differ significantly from coupe to rdstr. Then again, your sig suggests you have a rdstr yourself anyway, so what am I bleating on about - I'm sure you're already on top of the job 

Kind Regards,

Mike


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

98RON said:


> TonyZed said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gav
> ...


Hi Mike

Sorry have a coupe

Any pictures of your that you can post on here?

I can't image it to be differet and the phone cradles are the same but..............?

Thanks Gavin


----------



## 98RON (Jan 9, 2009)

Gav150ttr said:


> 98RON said:
> 
> 
> > TonyZed said:
> ...


Hi Gav,

Please PM me your email address and I'll send you three high quality images ( [smiley=bigcry.gif] I don't f***ing know how to reduce the file size to attach 'em to this post and they'll be more useful to you in their current high-res form) of the phone prep in my roadster. From what I can see by comparing your pic (from earlier this thread) your cover kinda recesses into the prep tray and, as such, should fit the roadster. Apols for making this more hassle for you but hopefully we'll get there: thanks for hanging in there!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

1. GEZ12 - PAID
2. TonyZED - PAID
3. Hugy - PAID
4. DXN - PAID
5. MINI2
6. Skilaree - paid
7. 98 Ron - paid
8. SIM_TT - Paid

7 people have paid, so i will now start work 

All with black pads!

Will update on progress shortly. thanks Gavin

Can one of the mod's move this thread to the group buy section? please


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

updated


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

Could you do one with a 'luxor biege' pad?


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

UKLooney said:


> Could you do one with a 'luxor biege' pad?


Sorry only black at the MIN, more colours to come.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Gav150ttr said:


> UKLooney said:
> 
> 
> > Could you do one with a 'luxor biege' pad?
> ...


Hey Gav.
Any news on the covers?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry.

I just read your pm. :wink:


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

hugy said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I just read your pm. :wink:


No probs

Update!!

These will be ready to send early next week 

They look very nice so i hope you all like them 

Please can every one complete the second half of the payment

Thanks Gavin

PS:- going to be working on more items if any one has other ideas


----------



## GoldenGonaz (Dec 25, 2008)

Am I too late for a black leather cover?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

paypal done


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

GoldenGonaz said:


> Am I too late for a black leather cover?


No made a couple more

Are you ok to send money via paypl?

Thanks


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Gav

have you checked that these will definitely fit the Roadster? please let me know and I will pay the balance straight away.

cheers
Tony


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Paypal sent


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

TonyZed said:


> Hi Gav
> 
> have you checked that these will definitely fit the Roadster? please let me know and I will pay the balance straight away.
> 
> ...


Hi tony

All looks the same and Audi are very unliky to use different parts as the standard phone cradle would not fit either, also TID in Korea manufacture a carbon style one which fits both, so i am 99% sure all is ok,

If any issues I will make you one that does or refund you, thanks Gavin


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok Gav
thanks for the reply, money now Paypal'd over.  
cheers
Tony


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi All

Right i have some news, not great i am afraid

The unit is finished but the leather pads arrived and TBH they are not as expected to the companies first sample.

I have modified one to fit, but just not happy with it.

I am going to get some more pads made ASAP, but i think it may be a week/week and a half away before they can make them.

I want these to be 100% prefect for you all!. but would like a second opinion on it, so can some one be a test fitter for me?

Thanks Gavin
PS:- any names for any good auto trimmers to spend this up would help please


----------



## SIM_TT (Jan 18, 2009)

Gavin,

Any more news on the progress of the covers? :?

Simon


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

SIM_TT said:


> Gavin,
> 
> Any more news on the progress of the covers? :?
> 
> Simon


Yes all good news.

new pads will be finished tuesday and then i will send them out Wednesday thursday!

Who wants theres first


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Gav.
So it looks like you got the leather sorted out


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

hugy said:


> Hi Gav.
> So it looks like you got the leather sorted out


Yep all sorted

I will send your first so you can trail for me,

Cheers


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Look forward to the fitting


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

I was going to order one of these but it slipped off my list. Am I too late?

Cheers.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Sticks said:


> I was going to order one of these but it slipped off my list. Am I too late?
> 
> Cheers.[/qu
> Hi
> ...


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheers, can you let me have payment details please? Ta


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Sticks said:


> Cheers, can you let me have payment details please? Ta


pm sent, thanks

Any one else want one? Can make more


----------



## 98RON (Jan 9, 2009)

Gav150ttr said:


> *I have a spare one* if you still want one, please can you send me the money by paypal asap? Thanks Gavin


Not unreasonably assuming that the spare you refer to is the one I was going to have (and have already paid - via PayPal - you 45 quid for/towards), and with my TTS now sold - as I'd already told you via a PM a couple of weeks ago, any chance of maybe you returning me say... £25 of the £45 on the basis that that would give you 20 quid for a drink on me for your trouble and, as such, comprise something of a mutual gesture of good will??

RON


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

98RON said:


> Gav150ttr said:
> 
> 
> > *I have a spare one* if you still want one, please can you send me the money by paypal asap? Thanks Gavin
> ...


Hi Ron

Sorry i thought i had sent you a reply, i will send you £20.00 quid back

In the end we had to manufacture 10 off to offer the price etc, so still have some spare ones!

Sorry to hear that you sold you car, please send me a paypal request for £20.00 and i will send it over

Cheers Gavin

PS:- These are now being shipped!


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry for not having tracked back through all this thread but will I have to remove the phone connector stuff before fitting the cove? I notice that it's a bit higher at one end, that's all.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Sticks said:


> Sorry for not having tracked back through all this thread but will I have to remove the phone connector stuff before fitting the cove? I notice that it's a bit higher at one end, that's all.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick


No need to remove anythink, simply drop over and sits in place

I will send your out on Monday cheers


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Well I got mine delivered today and I am very happy with it (looks very OEM)

It is a very well made piece (and weighty!) and fits well 
Its exactly what I was looking for

Gavin you are to be congratulated (and hopefully as others give good feedback it will lead to other orders)

regards and thankyou

Andy

Pics later


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Gav150ttr said:


> Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for not having tracked back through all this thread but will I have to remove the phone connector stuff before fitting the cove? I notice that it's a bit higher at one end, that's all.
> ...


Excellent, thanks


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

DXN said:


> Well I got mine delivered today and I am very happy with it (looks very OEM)
> 
> It is a very well made piece (and weighty!) and fits well
> Its exactly what I was looking for
> ...


Andy

many thanks, I am very happy you like it


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

Gavin, many thanks, you promised a quality item and delivered one.

It arrived yesterday and fitted it today. It is quite a lump of aluminium but machined so well it just drops in and looks like it's always been, and should be, there. The leather pad is also nicely fitted. To summarise, I am very pleased with the fit and finish  .

The interior now looks complete and I would reccommend that anybody who has 'phone prep fitted but doesn't use a 'phone cradle get one. Well worth the cost.


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

Gavin

I'm 99% sure that the covers won't fit the Roadster because of the trim behind. If you have a look at one you'll see why I think that.
Please can you try one before you send mine out, as it may be that a modification to the design will solve the problem.

I hope it can be sorted, because judging by the happy customers already, it sounds like a nice piece of kit.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

TonyZed said:


> Gavin
> 
> I'm 99% sure that the covers won't fit the Roadster because of the trim behind. If you have a look at one you'll see why I think that.
> Please can you try one before you send mine out, as it may be that a modification to the design will solve the problem.
> ...


Hi Tony

I will double check for you, thanks


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

GoldenGonaz said:


> Am I too late for a black leather cover?


Hi

Do you still want one of these? thanks Gavin


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Skilaree said:


> Gavin, many thanks, you promised a quality item and delivered one.
> 
> It arrived yesterday and fitted it today. It is quite a lump of aluminium but machined so well it just drops in and looks like it's always been, and should be, there. The leather pad is also nicely fitted. To summarise, I am very pleased with the fit and finish  .
> 
> The interior now looks complete and I would reccommend that anybody who has 'phone prep fitted but doesn't use a 'phone cradle get one. Well worth the cost.


Great thanks for your comments. glad you like it


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

where are the pics? I would love to see what these look like installed....and yes also on the roadster.....that's mostly what I'm wondering about because I am also thinking this would not work for us who have the cubbies in back instead of the seats.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Sticks said:


>


This picture is the prototype one, and the final design / finish is very nice 

I am sure some new pictures from those who have had them will post? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## pierb1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi missed this thread, are you doing anymore of these?

Thanks Bob


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Gav.
Can you tell me when you sent out mine.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

hugy said:


> Hi Gav.
> Can you tell me when you sent out mine.


Hi

It was sent out last Wedneday with the other 2 above, should be with your Monday i think.

Over the water takes slightly longer


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

pierb1 said:


> Hi missed this thread, are you doing anymore of these?
> 
> Thanks Bob


Bob, i have one left from this batch,

Would you like it? thanks Gavin


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Gav.

Just got mine this morning.

Its perfect 

I have to tell you that the quality is excelent and better than I expected.
I'm very pleased with it and it fits perfectly.

Thanks a lot Gav.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

hugy said:


> Hi Gav.
> 
> Just got mine this morning.
> 
> ...


Hi Hugy

Glad you like it! 

cheers again Gavin


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine arrived today, thanks very much.

More than pleased with it, very well made, substantial, looks very much the part, totally professional. Was going to say it looked OEM but I think it's better than that 

Cheers,


----------



## rodo (Jun 3, 2008)

The problem with these phone prep covers is that you then cant use the aux port located on the phone prep wall of central console.

Has anyone got a 2g iphone cradle for the phone prep? can you plug it into aux whilst it sits in cradle?


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

rodo said:


> The problem with these phone prep covers is that you then cant use the aux port located on the phone prep wall of central console.
> 
> Has anyone got a 2g iphone cradle for the phone prep? can you plug it into aux whilst it sits in cradle?


? where that then :?


----------



## rodo (Jun 3, 2008)

have a good look at centre console where the phone prep sits, behind the handbrake, may help if you get in the back. the aux port is facing the back seat in other words you cant see it from the driver seat. it is situated in the corner nearest the driver. i think if i can remember its labbelled aux, like a headphone jack. i sit my iphone in the drink holder for now.

i read somewhere earlier cars don't have this, i asked the sales girl about an aux port when buying the car she didnt even know about it. this is great for people who ordered cd changer but also want to use ipod/mp3 player.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Aux socket pic here viewtopic.php?f=19&t=134074&hilit=aux


----------



## Gez12 (Jan 7, 2009)

Gavin

Just want to add my gratitude and thanks to you for creating this lovely bit of kit. The workmanship is second to none, it looks stunning and finishes of the car so nicely (what a shame Audi couldnt have done this in the first place).

Thank you very much, I will be keeping a close eye on your future projects which I am sure will be of benefit.

Top class.

All the best

Gez


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Not a great pic, but very pleased with the product, thanks.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

rodo said:


> have a good look at centre console where the phone prep sits, behind the handbrake, may help if you get in the back. the aux port is facing the back seat in other words you cant see it from the driver seat. it is situated in the corner nearest the driver. i think if i can remember its labbelled aux, like a headphone jack. i sit my iphone in the drink holder for now.
> 
> i read somewhere earlier cars don't have this, i asked the sales girl about an aux port when buying the car she didnt even know about it. this is great for people who ordered cd changer but also want to use ipod/mp3 player.


Hi.

I could make one that goes around this and allow you to use the socket!  thanks Gavin


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Gez12 said:


> Gavin
> 
> Just want to add my gratitude and thanks to you for creating this lovely bit of kit. The workmanship is second to none, it looks stunning and finishes of the car so nicely (what a shame Audi couldnt have done this in the first place).
> 
> ...


Many thanks Gez for the kind words


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Right any one else want one? would be willing to do another group buy?

Also have a different choice of leather pad, and maybe colour! 

Please let me know....thanks Gavin


----------



## MHAD (Mar 31, 2008)

Gav150ttr said:


> Right any one else want one? would be willing to do another group buy?
> 
> Also have a different choice of leather pad, and maybe colour!
> 
> Please let me know....thanks Gavin


I'm interested please Gavin, also interested in the armrest in the other topic.

Does anyone know of any decent phone cradle mounts (the brodit one just doesn't look right) of Gav's quality that would look smart and be useful .... I have an HTC Touch Diamond that I run TomTom7 on with Audi colour scheme, it looks good but I have nowhere to put it other than a cheapy suction mount, which I hate. I nice black & alu one that fits somewhere on the dah without damage is what I'm trying to find !

Cheers


----------



## rodo (Jun 3, 2008)

i want one! but with aux access please


----------



## James Foote (May 18, 2009)

hi gav

i would like one please, how much is it and does it fit the roadster

james


----------



## caerdudd (Jul 5, 2011)

I know i'm a little late to jump on the bandwagon, (over 2 years).....

But does anyone know if these are still available?


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Not checked availability but have a look here http://www.gpastyling.co.uk/shop-by-mar ... cover.html


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

well worth it if you ask me


----------



## caerdudd (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sure it is, but bloody he'll that's pricey!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

caerdudd said:


> I'm sure it is, but bloody he'll that's pricey!


I think it's more than pricey, it's taking the p!$$.


----------



## caerdudd (Jul 5, 2011)

£50 and I'd probably buy it, and still feel slightly hard done by....

Not to mention I'm not sure it would fit in with the magma red.

But £110 plus! No chance!


----------

